# Inception comics



## sakeido (Oct 16, 2010)

Just found another one that made me LOL.
contribute your own


----------



## espman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Skyblue (Oct 16, 2010)

Inception memes! I love those


----------



## Xaios (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## CapenCyber (Oct 16, 2010)

My favourites:


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 16, 2010)

fucking win!!! as good as the CSI ones!!!!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 17, 2010)

Dang these are good.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha, Holy Grail reference!


----------



## silentrage (Oct 17, 2010)

Can someone tell me what movie that is with the ROck?


----------



## sakeido (Oct 17, 2010)

Escape to Witch Mountain I think?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2010)

Holy fuck I approve this thread


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha all of those were awesome!


----------



## Asrial (Oct 18, 2010)

memegenerator ftw
My first try, think it went out well :3


----------



## tian (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## thefool (Oct 18, 2010)

lol, good thread is good


----------



## synrgy (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks! This will help scratch the itch left behind by the closing of the random pictures thread.


----------



## thefool (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Daiephir (Oct 18, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha all of those were awesome!



Matt, you're back!!!


----------



## synrgy (Oct 22, 2010)




----------

